# Skipooter's Snickersfest..



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow! Skipper and Scooter had a great party while their Mom was out with Kylie yesterday. Hidden secret's that the boys get up to...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh no those boys sure will be in trouble when their Mum catches up with them


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn -

I LOVE this picture!! Thank you so much. :hug:

Skipooter -- I told you NO Snickers before dinner! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Oh no those boys sure will be in trouble when their Mum catches up with them


I think that Skipooter and Scooter are now in trouble and ate to much now they have a tummy ache from eating to much snickers before dinner...



FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn -
> 
> I LOVE this picture!! Thank you so much. :hug:
> 
> Skipooter -- I told you NO Snickers before dinner! *


Your Welcome Deb... I thought of it right after i saw your two on the cart with no snickers in it so i just had to make this so it looked like your guys got up to mischief before dinner... I had fun making it... I am glad i put a smile on your face Miss Deb...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute and funny! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> Very cute and funny! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thanks Gabby....


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

No wonder those boy's are among the world's elite...

Very nice work Lyn...


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooter*

Lyn, you have a creative way of teasing the chocahaulic members among us!!
YUUUUUMMMMMM____!!! Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Bad boys!! This smells trouble to me! 
Lyn you did a great job! Really nice picture!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Hahaha, oh boy... I love Snickers *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome, Lyn! :2thumbs: Skipper and Scooter are really having a blast with all those Snickers around them! 
They must be thinking "Is this a birdie dream or reality?"


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> That's awesome, Lyn! :2thumbs: Skipper and Scooter are really having a blast with all those Snickers around them!
> They must be thinking "Is this a birdie dream or reality?"


Thanks Ana I think they were they were in birdie chocolate factory...



eduardo said:


> *Hahaha, oh boy... I love Snickers *


Thanks Dee..



despoinaki said:


> Bad boys!! This smells trouble to me!
> Lyn you did a great job! Really nice picture!


Thanks Despina.. Yeah me to after I made the chocolate picture I got out the Mars bar Yum...



Jo Ann said:


> Lyn, you have a creative way of teasing the chocahaulic members among us!!
> YUUUUUMMMMMM____!!! Blessings, Jo Ann


]Thanks JoAnn I love teasing the members with lots of Chocolate I'll be back with another secret..[



Jonah said:


> No wonder those boy's are among the world's elite...
> 
> Very nice work Lyn...


Thank you Randy.. It's a boys world of Chocolate...


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Ha Ha! Great picture; Lyn, very skillfully done!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like the boys have found the king's share of the chocolate hoard  Now...how to get it back to H.Q without Mum finding out??  

 This is fantastic!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I fixed the photo i missed a few things.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Ha Ha! Great picture; Lyn, very skillfully done!*


Thank you Ollie... I am learning new things every day with Photoshop it is wonderful I love it.... Maybe one day ill get better at it....



StarlingWings said:


> Looks like the boys have found the king's share of the chocolate hoard  Now...how to get it back to H.Q without Mum finding out??
> 
> This is fantastic!


Thank you Gi Gi...I think maybe Deb had these Chocolates hidden in a secret hiding place away from the boys and while Deb was out walking Kylie they went looking for the snickers bars and went to eat all of the chocolate before there mum came home but i think the boys were caught out and they had a guilty look on there faces...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

"See Scooter, I told you our fame and clout goes a long way and look what we walked out of the store with! I should have also mentioned that I'll be the official mascot of SKIPPY peanut butter."


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

How cool our very own official mascot of SKIPPY peanut butter." This gives me another idea!!!!


----------

